# محاضرات قيمة لتعلم برمجة ال Cnc



## msadek80 (28 أكتوبر 2008)

إليكم بعض محاضرات فى برمجة مكائن Cnc وهى بالإنجليزى


----------



## msadek80 (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*إليكم المزيد*

المزيد من المحاضرات


----------



## أسحاق المصرى (28 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك 
صحيح عضو شغال وفعال


----------



## msadek80 (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*المزييييييييد*

باقى المحاضرات


----------



## msadek80 (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*كمان شوية محاضرات*

المزيييد من المحاضرات


----------



## msadek80 (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*باقى المنهج*

وكمااان شوية محاضرات


----------



## msadek80 (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*الباقى*

قربنا نخلص


----------



## msadek80 (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*خلااااص*

اخر حبة و نبقا خلصنا خلاص
شكرا لهذا الموقع المحترم


----------



## المهندسة اشواق (30 أكتوبر 2008)

chokrane djazilène akhi
baraka ellaho fika


----------



## ferrero_100 (31 أكتوبر 2008)

machkour 
machkour


----------



## سامي خال (31 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليك ؤبارك الله فيك


----------



## بنت الاسلامية (4 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على هالمحاضرات المفيدة كتيييير


----------



## أسحاق المصرى (5 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

http://rapidshare.com/files/78300610/CNCApplications.rar.html

منقول


----------



## اكرم جرجس حنا (5 نوفمبر 2008)

هذا موضع تستحق عليه كل الشكر


----------



## majestic1 (13 نوفمبر 2008)

مش عارف أقوللك إيه يا باشمهندس ... ربنا يجازيك عنا خير

كفاية إهتمامك بس ... ربنا يبارك فيك و يعلمك و يزيدك خير


----------



## leila_tggt (14 نوفمبر 2008)

thank you very match


----------



## leila_tggt (14 نوفمبر 2008)

merci bcp pr tes explications,:75:


----------



## سناء عبدالله (14 نوفمبر 2008)

مجهود رائع 00جزاك الله خيرا 00وان كان ممكن تقديم محاضرات عن شرح كيفية التشكيل والنحت والحفر كفن على الخامات الصلبه وخاصة المعادن كالنحاس مثلا والألومنيوم وغيرها من الخامات الصلبه وشكرا


----------



## msadek80 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

> مجهود رائع 00جزاك الله خيرا 00وان كان ممكن تقديم محاضرات عن شرح كيفية التشكيل والنحت والحفر كفن على الخامات الصلبه وخاصة المعادن كالنحاس مثلا والألومنيوم وغيرها من الخامات الصلبه وشكرا



هذة المحاضرات مخصصة لبرمجة ال CNC اى ما هو CAM
انت تحتاج الى تعلم برنامج CAD/CAM مثل 
mastercam
artcam
vxcam
powermill

و هذا من خلال المنوال


----------



## م زايد (20 نوفمبر 2008)

بصراحة مش عارف اشكرك ازاى
جزاك الله كل خير 
وزادك من العلم 
ونتمنى منك المزيد


----------



## زياد طارق ال نصير (25 نوفمبر 2008)

لك الشكر الجزيل يااخ msadek80 على هذه المحاضرات ،لكن انا أسئل عن الدورة التي باشر بها بعض الاخوة،هل هم مستمرين بها


----------



## mehdi_b10 (26 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووور أخي الكريم


----------



## انشتاين (26 نوفمبر 2008)

جعلك الله من أهل الفردوس الأعلى
مجهود مقيم جدا


----------



## المهندس الصغير الا (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*جزاك الله عنا كل خير*

شكرا ً جزيلاً يا اخي ارجو منك محادثتي على *****ي الخاص و باسرع وقت ممكن 
وهو
Obeda_alm_2***********
و شكرا ً لك:11:


----------



## maf (6 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله يك


----------



## مهندسه ميشوو (9 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراااا


----------



## atabany (25 ديسمبر 2008)

ربنا يبارك فيك و يعلمك و يزيدك خير


----------



## أبوعبدالله (27 ديسمبر 2008)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## كادمان (28 ديسمبر 2008)

Thanx a lotttttttttttttttt


----------



## msadek80 (29 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم اللة خيرا جميعا لكل هذة الادعية الطيبة و لكم المثل

اما اخى الذى يطلب منى الاتصال فهذا على ما اعتقد مخالف لقانون المنتدى للاسف و لكن لى طلب عند السادة المشرفيين بالغاء عدد معين من المشاركات قبل فتح الرسائل الخاصة لان هذا فى رأى ليس لة قيمة


----------



## e-rsha (29 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوووورررر يا اخوي


----------



## shadow_war (30 ديسمبر 2008)

الف شكر يا باشا على الكورس الجامد جدا ده


----------



## محمدي حسن (1 يناير 2009)

مشكور اخي .جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## goodeng (1 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير 
وزادك من العلم


----------



## وليد الحديدي (13 يناير 2009)

جهد يستحق الشكر
محاضرات قيمة جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## الهايتك (16 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد باسل رضا (20 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك عى هذه المحاضرات القيمة يا اخ مصدق


----------



## صاحب صاحبه (21 يناير 2009)

سلمت الايادي اخي وبارك الله فيك على المجهود الرائع والله يجعل عملك في ميزان حسناتك فعلا انك فعال ونشيط ويا ريت تجرب تجبلنا اخي ملفات مترجمه للعربي حتى نستفيد اكثر ومشكوووووور جدا


----------



## احمد موسى شلبي (23 يناير 2009)

ألف شكر على مجهودك


----------



## خالد صلاح زكي (23 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي و الله مية مية


----------



## خالد صلاح زكي (23 يناير 2009)

الله يوفقكم لما فية الخير


----------



## صضصضصض (3 سبتمبر 2009)

thank you for your adds


----------



## طموح كبير (5 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء...على الفايدة الكبيرة


----------



## fmharfoush (11 سبتمبر 2009)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## حمدى 12 (11 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووررررررر يأخى رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## k-lach02 (12 سبتمبر 2009)

moch fahim ana english momkin francais???


----------



## mad_yugi88 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير و نتمنا منك المزيد 
و السلام عليكم


----------



## ali_aldeen (24 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير و السلام عليكم


----------



## ولهان المحبه (25 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير 

انشاء الله ان يكون علما ينتفع به بعد مماتك بعد عمر طويل اكيد


----------



## عمر الفلاحي (26 سبتمبر 2009)

الف الف بارك الله فيك ومشكور جدا


----------



## Abdulmajeed86 (27 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً وبارك لكم


----------



## fakhry_king (2 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور جدا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (4 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا
يسلموووووو
وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## KAMAL ABDELWAHED (6 أكتوبر 2009)

شكر وافر


----------



## حسام القطراني (7 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا كثيرا وارجو ممن لديه اي معلومات عن السيطرة باستخدام الحاسب باللغتين عربي او انجليزي ان يراسلني على البريد[email protected].com


----------



## ibod7eem (14 أكتوبر 2009)

شكررررررررا على المحاضرات تارائعه


----------



## osame (14 أكتوبر 2009)

*ولله‌ انا مسرور جدا و ده‌ شرف ان اری شباب الشرقی* المسلمین یتعاونو علی البڕ (العلم) .فهذه‌ التعاون یوئدی الی 
ارتقائنا الی متحضرین.ارتقاء لیست فی سهرات فنانین و فنانات و ملابس عجیب و غریب و دیکورات لقنوات فضائیه‌
وشکرا .الان احس بائنسانیتی !!!!.


----------



## azm (5 نوفمبر 2009)

*thank you very match*


----------



## eng_amr20102001 (7 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور

ربنا يخليك


----------



## مجدى عزيز (16 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## nuseir (16 ديسمبر 2009)

*مشكوووووووووووووووور

ربنا يخليك*​


----------



## م شريفة (18 ديسمبر 2009)

المحاضرات أروع مما تخيلت
جزاك الله كل الخير
شكرااااااااا


----------



## eng. ahmed elkady (18 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً ونفع الله بك المسلمين


----------



## Badran Mohammed (19 ديسمبر 2009)

مجهود بديع
تشكر


----------



## حمو الشناوى (20 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله عنا افضل جزاء


----------



## shehabeldin.work (24 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جدا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## عاطف سالم (31 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (4 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## wadei (24 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا أخي


----------



## khaled hariri (24 فبراير 2010)

شكراااااااااااا


----------



## يوسف باجوري (28 فبراير 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## نبيل حمود (8 أبريل 2010)

thannnnnnnnnnks alot


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (27 أبريل 2010)

هداك الله وأصلح قلبك وصدرك وجعلك من عباده الصالحين وعلمك من علمه النافع وزادك علما وجزاك الله الجنة وزوجك من الحور العين


----------



## salamaemam (6 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونتمني المزيد باللغة العربية


----------



## أبوهناالمصرى (22 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك ياأخى


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (25 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## يحى المصرى (25 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابوشوقى (12 يونيو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## amr_elsayed (16 يونيو 2011)

many thanks and best regards


----------



## ben1961 (6 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا أخي الكريم


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (15 يوليو 2011)

thanks


----------



## matrixe123 (15 يوليو 2011)

جزاااااااااااااااك الله خيرا


----------



## اديسون المصرى (17 يوليو 2011)

thank you


----------



## صلاح هيكل (20 يوليو 2011)

ربنا يجزيك خير ان شاء الله


----------



## saleh3x (26 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mezmez (31 ديسمبر 2011)

الله يجازيك الجنة


----------



## mezmez (31 ديسمبر 2011)

الله يجازيك الجنة


----------

